# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Semillas de Kiwicha (Amaranto)

## Jack Jimenez Pereda

*Semillas de Kiwicha (Amaranto) * Estimados muy buenas tardes: 
Busco adquirir semillas de muy buena calidad y certificadas de Amaranto, cualquiere que tuviere por favor contacterse por este medio a mi correo y número que dejo a continuacion. 
saludos cordiales, 
atentamente; 
Jack Jiménez Pereda
Trujillo - Peru jimperjonter05@gmail.com 
Movil: 947003220Temas similares: Vendo Kiwicha Organica vendo kiwicha organica Quinua y Kiwicha Orgánica de Exportación Cultivo de Kiwicha en la Costa vendo kiwicha organica

----------

